# What's the best place to get a toll free 800 number?



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

So my business has been growing slowly and im in need of a good recommended place to get a toll free number. I have my cell phone number on my website, but to me it doesn't seem quite professional, although i do get calls everyday i rather have a 1-800 number.

So if anybody can kindly share there experience with the different companies out there would be nice. Thanks


----------



## saucewear (Mar 2, 2009)

Call your local telephone company, they offer that service. To both residence and business lines. I'm assuming you have Verizon, or Frontier? (I work for a telephone company full time). Just call them up and get a toll free line! They really aren't that expensive.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! I will give them a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## saucewear (Mar 2, 2009)

best of luck!


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

This is where I got mine.
Untitled Page 
Allot cheaper than ATT or Verizon.

Good Luck!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anybody actually care about toll free numbers any more? I know I don't because all my phone services for cell and home don't charge me extra for long distance. Aren't most plans that way now? I don't have a toll free number for my business because I figured no one cared about that any more. Do people care about it still?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it all depends on the customer. For me it's just a personal choice, it's just that feeling you get when your shopping on the web. I think i would feel more business like and make my customers feel more like there dealing with a big company i hope lol. 

I have my cell phone number on my site since i do a lot of international shipping my customers are frequently calling. I also get lot's of calls about my products, and to me i feel that my business would probably pick up more by doing this. All i want to do is try it out for a month or 2 and see how it goes. Thanks

Nick


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I use toll free numbers most of the time. 
I can forward the call where I want and for the people that don't have anywhere coverage, I'm here for them...


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

BillyV said:


> This is where I got mine.
> Untitled Page
> Allot cheaper than ATT or Verizon.
> 
> Good Luck!



Starting at $2 sounds reasonable. Thanks


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I thought so...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using Kall8 for over a year without any problems. I have a 888 number which is cheaper than a 800 number. Some people say its better to invest in an 800 number because some people don't realize that an 888 or other toll-free, non-800 number is toll free. 

I was initially concerned that I may get too many calls, especially solicitations, but that hasn't happened. Some people a natural "phoners" and will call to get an immediate answer but most of my customesr still email possibly because they need to email artwork anyway. 

I was also concerned about the cost. My monthly bill ranges from $8.50 to $16.00 so I feel the fee is well worth it. I especially like the fact that its easy to forward calls to a cell phone. Iinitially I used a cell number for a business phone but did receive negative feedback about that and at the time, cell service wasn't great at my location so I had major interference dropped calls.

I think businesses using a cell phone are perceived as being small or a start-up and a toll free number says you have an established business. In addition to my toll free number, I also have a local number. I think this number markets to a particular crowd who like to do business locally. I think if you have a local mindset, you are more likely to call a local number rather than a toll-free number if its important to you to do business locally which in this day may mean doing business in the same state. I belive having a local number also adds some perceived local accountability.

One final note about toll free numbers - not all of them work outside the US. If you do business in other countries that may be a consideration. Someone trying to call from Canada might be offended if your phone number only works inside the US but on the other hand you wouldn't want to pay for international solicitations.

A second "final note". Although I'm in NJ I have a lot of CA customers. I've noticed from signature files that a lot of CA people commonly add their mobile phone number whereas that practice isn't as common with the east coast people I deal with. I personally think its because CA is ahead technology-wise whereas east coast people aren't as advanced JMO.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use RingCentral. I get up to 5 different mailboxes that I can set up for each employee/other purpose. This is useful since I also run a Pop Warner Football & Cheer organization. It's the same 800 number, but I get a switchboard directory and they can choose which business they want. It does run on monthly minutes, but my unused minutes carry over from month to month. I can forward the calls to my cell.

I use an 800 number so I can keep my cell number "private", and because I don't know if EVERYONE has phone service that does not charge them for long distance calls. It just seems more professional that a person doesn't have to FEEL as though they have to pay for a call to do business with you, even if they don't pay for long distance.


----------

